# Como conectar un optoacoplador?



## JOEL INK (Feb 23, 2008)

Hola a todos, espero alguien me pueda ayudar.

necesito conectar un optoacoplador de capsulas ranuradas a un contador de 4 digitos. El contador ya lo tengo y recibe un pulso de 3 a 5 Volts y entonces cuenta el evento. Necesito conectar el optoacoplador a este contador y he comprado dos optoacopladores uno con salida a diodo de 4 patas y otro con salida a transistor con 5 patas. El problema es que no se como puedo obtener el pulso del optoacoplador al momento de interrumpir el paso de luz. anexo la imagen del optoacoplador. De antenamo agradezco su ayuda


----------



## pepechip (Feb 23, 2008)

hola
Este circuito tal y como esta te sirvira.
Tambien puedes provar, quitando toda la parte que afecta al transistor 2n3904, y coger la resistencia de 15 K que esta en el emisor y ponerla en el colector, y coger de hay el impulso para tu contador.

Saludos


----------



## JOEL INK (Mar 3, 2008)

hola muchas gracias, el circuito funciono bien!
saludos!


----------



## giov_vip (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola

Soy nuevo en el foro y estoy buscando un contador de eventos q me active una alarma (un parlante) y leyendo este post veo q tienen algo parecido a lo q estoy buscando y me preguntaba si seria posible q me compartieran el circuito del contador..?   

Gracias y salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2009)

giov_vip dijo:
			
		

> Soy nuevo en el foro y estoy buscando un contador de eventos q me active una alarma (un parlante) y leyendo este post veo q tienen algo parecido a lo q estoy buscando y me preguntaba si seria posible q me compartieran el circuito del contador.


Pone *"Contador"* en el buscador del foro


----------



## giov_vip (Feb 17, 2009)

Gracias por la idea

Pero no encuentro un tema mas parecido q este para el circuito que debo realizar.
Me explico necesito un contador de eventos por compuertas o microprocesador que cuente exactamente 12 interrupciones de luz y/o de pulsos y luego encienda una alarma..

No se como buscarlo si alguien tiene el diagrama del contador que saque el pulso para encender la alarma o una idea de como realizarlo y lo quiere compartir por favor me envía un mensaje para comunicarnos por Mail

Gracias y salu2!


----------



## Frank Frankus (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola! me gusta el circuito del optoacoplador que vi en esta pagina y SI! si funciona, pero
porque los valores de resistencia? la hoja de datos del fabricante no especifica estos valores.
Se que tienen que ver con el CTR y la corriente necesaria por el 2N3904 pero alguien me podria ayudar en el verdadero PORQUE de estas resistencias? 

http://www.vishay.com/docs/83741/83741.pdf

en esta pagina lo explican pero no se entiende muy bien.

Frank Frankus


----------

